

Scrum, Sprint & User Stories (Takeaways from GA's Product Management Course) - kathyc
http://www.kathyc.co/scrum-waterfall-user-stories/

======
win_ini
This sounds interesting...but the link is failing...

redirects to: [http://www.kathyc.co/scrum-waterfall-user-stories/wp-
admin/i...](http://www.kathyc.co/scrum-waterfall-user-stories/wp-
admin/install.php) Chrome: Error 310 (net::ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS): There were
too many redirects.

------
kathynyc12
oh no! It's up now - sorry about that

try this if you're still interested, thanks: <http://www.kathyc.co/sprint>

